# SVS Reinvents SB13 Subwoofer with SB13-Ultra



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Now, if they only made a new PB13 Ultra cylinder, I would *really* consider going to more than 2 subs..... :devil:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

that thing looks sweet.i will take 2 lol.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Now if we only had one to review... Oh Wait!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a gorgeous cabinet!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It is really nice, I was pretty surprised when I took it out of the box. .


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

defo waiting on that review.


----------

